# Firearm Safety Course Instructor ???



## therick04pp (May 13, 2007)

I need some help

I am my departments firearms instructor and I am certified by the CJTC. I just received my certification from the state police for Basic Firearm Safety Course Instructor. The packet they sent has a list of classes that are approved to teach. Does anyone know how i get the course carriculum to teach any of these classes? Very confusing, I figured they would send a carriculum to teach. 

ANY help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Contact the NRA or whoever does the curriculum for the approved courses...the MSP simply specifies which courses they approve for the training requirement.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

rickmazza said:


> I need some help
> 
> I am my departments firearms instructor and I am certified by the CJTC. I just received my certification from the state police for Basic Firearm Safety Course Instructor. The packet they sent has a list of classes that are approved to teach. Does anyone know how i get the course carriculum to teach any of these classes? Very confusing, I figured they would send a carriculum to teach.
> 
> ANY help is greatly appreciated!


When I went through this process, I had the same question. I called the MSP and they sent me a copy of an approved course to use. You can call the FTU at the academy and they can probably help you as well.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Contact the NRA...Please!
:yes:


----------



## therick04pp (May 13, 2007)

Thanks you all. I contacted MCOPA who got in touch with chief glidden (Lee) and he sent me the MCOPA Basic Handgun Course manual.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

rickmazza said:


> Thanks you all. I contacted MCOPA who got in touch with chief glidden (Lee) and he sent me the MCOPA Basic Handgun Course manual.


*Gl*idden the *G*un *G*uru!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

Wonder if he likes *G*locks?


----------



## therick04pp (May 13, 2007)

lol


----------

